# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Acueducto Tajo-Segura: memorias, planos, etc.

## Salut

Os dejo esta joyita, para quien quiera disfrutar de ella:

http://hercules.cedex.es/Planificaci...ajo_segura.htm

 :Smile: 


Un perfil longitudinal, de la web de la CHS:

----------

